# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Սպոյլերագույն սպոյլերներ

## Sagittarius

Դե քանի որ աշխարհի վերջը մոտենում և բոլոր ֆիլմերը դիտելու ժամանակ չեք ունենա, բլից կերպով ձեզ եմ ներկայացնում լավագույն վերջաբանները, կամ այլ բառերով` թոփ սպոյլերները:

*Ուշադրություն:* թեգերում սպոյլերներ են պարունակվում: Եթե ֆիլմը չեք տեսել և միամտաբար աշխարհի վերջին չեք հավատում, մի՛ բացեք:


*Մոդերատորական հավելում. ինչպես «Կինո» բաժնի ցանկացած թեմայում, այս թեմայում նույնպես սպոյլերները [spoiler] [/spoiler ] թեգի մեջ փակելը ՊԱՐՏԱԴԻՐ է: Կանոնը խախտողները կտուգանվեն, գրառումները կջնջվեն կամ կխմբագրվեն: Սպոյլերները բացելուց առաջ նկատի ունեցեք, որ ամբողջ կինոն կարող եք ձեզ համար մի վայրկյանում հարամ անել: Բարի ժամանց:*


Աստղային Պատերազմներ/ Star Wars




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Դարթ Վեյդերը Լյուկի պապան ա:

Սովորական Կասկածյալները / The Usual Suspects




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Քեվին Սփեյսին նույն ինքը Կայզեր Սոուզեն է

Լարովի Նարինջ/ A Clockwork Orange




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ալեքսը բնավ էլ չի բուժվում

Մարտական Ակումբ / Fight Club




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Թայլերը /Բրեդ Փիթ/ և Նորտոնը նույն մարդն են:

Մատանիների Տիրակալ / The Lord of the Rings




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Գոլումը մատանիի հետ միասյին ընկնում ա Դում Լեռան լավայի մեջ

Վեցերորդ Զգայարան / The Sixth Sense




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Բրյուսը մահացած է:

Անիծյալների Կղզի / Shutter Island




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Լեոն խելագար է:

Ուրիշները / The Others




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Նիկոլ Քիդմանի կերպարը սպանել է իր երեխաներին և ինքն իրեն: Նրանք են հոգիները:

Գահերի Խաղ / Game of Thrones




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Նեդ Ստարկը գլխատվում է:

American Psycho / հրաժարվում եմ թարգմանել




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Պատրիկ Բեյթմանը միայն երևակայում է:

----------

Հայկօ (21.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (21.12.2012), Տրիբուն (21.12.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Փախուստ Շոուշենկից / The Shawshank Redemption




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Թիմ Ռոբինսին հաջողվում է փախնել բանտից: 

Կանաչ Մղոն / The Green Mile




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ջի Սին մահապատժի է ենթարկվում:

Փայլատակում / The Shining




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ջեք Նիկոլսոնը խելագարվում է և մահանում սառցե լաբիրնթոսում:

Սև Կարապ / Black Swan




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Խելագար Նինան կտրում է ինքն իրեն և արյունաքամվելով՝ մահանում ներկայացման վերջում: 

Խաղը / The Game




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Այս ամենը ընդամենը խաղ է՝ թագնված տեսախցիկի կարգի: 

Դոննի Դարկո / Donnie Darko 




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ինքնաթիռի շարժիչը ընկնում է Դոննիի ննջասենյակի վրա և սպանում է Դոննիին:

Սղոց / Saw 




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Սենյակի մեջտեղում ընկած «դիակը» իրականում հենց մարդասպանն է և նա կենդանի է: 

Սրի վրա Վազողը / Blade Runner




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Դեքարդն / Հարիսոն Ֆորդ/ էլ է անդրոիդ

A Beautiful Mind 




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Նաշի ընկերները գոյություն ունեն միայն իր երևակայությունում:

Պրեստիժ / Prestige




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Քրիսիան Բեյլ՝ երկվոյրակներ են: Հյու Ջեկմանը՝ ունի կլոնավորող գործիք. ամեն անգամ «ֆոկուսը» իրականացնելուց հետո սպանում է իր կլոնին:

Մաշինիստ / The Machinist 




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Նա փոքր երեխա է սպանել՝ վթարի ենթակելով:
հ.գ. սպոյլերներ տեղադրելուց անպայման թեգերի մեջ

----------

Հայկօ (21.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (21.12.2012), Տրիբուն (21.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մենք ենք, մեր սարերը  


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Պավլեն գոմիկ ա:

----------


## Freeman

> Մենք ենք, մեր սարերը  
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Պավլեն գոմիկ ա:


Պետք ա ավելացնեիր՝


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* բայց մենք նրան մենակ դրա համար չի, որ սիրում ենք  :LOL:

----------

